# the robot is a good example for the mechatronics system



## ahmedeldeep (23 يونيو 2006)

تعتبر الروبوتات من اروع الامثله على انظمه الميكاترونيات حيث تتجتمع فيها جميع عناصرها التى نعلمها جيدا وهى 
1- النظام الميكانيكى 
وهو يشتمل على التصميم الميكانيكى للروبوت و يختلف لاختلاف نوعه وشكله و عدد محاوره و نوع الحركه المطلوب ادائها مثلا هناك انواع من الروبوتات ذات محورين فقط وهى التى تتحرك فى x - y مثل الموجود فى الطابعات و الموجود السى دى القديم و لكن الان ذات المحاور و هناك بعض الروبوتات ذات ثلاث محاور مثل scara robot و هناك ايضا ذات الست محاور مثل ال puma robot والعديد و العديد و هناك ايضا الروبوتات المتحركه و هناك الروبوتات الثابته و كل نوع له تصميمه و طريقه التوصيل بين اذرعه 
2- الالكترونيات 
وتشمل الدوائر الالكترونيه الموجوده فى وحدات التحكم مثل دوائر التوصيل و الربط بين الحساسات و المشغلات و المواتير و كلها ذات دقه عاليه 
3 - تكنولوجيا المعلومات 
و توجد فى نظريات التحكم المختلفه


----------



## amin22 (21 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووور يا اخى على هذة المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## beso85 (13 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## profshimo (22 أبريل 2007)

يا سلام..كلام جميل والله..موضوع بسيط لكن جميل


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (22 أبريل 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير لكن لو في مادة وكتب عن هالموضوع المهم والرائع


----------

